# Rottie Lovers!



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

do you think my rottie will be large? i honestly care only about his health, but he is 6 months and already 24 inches at the shoulder. 

his photo is in my avatar, you can see him.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

It's really hard to tell from looking at a picture. Did you happen to see his parents? That's a good way to get an idea of how big he may be.

He's a good looking Rottie! :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with saraj. Best way to tell is going to be by what the parents sizes were. Heck, and even then that could be a "guess" at best. Just make sure he stays nice and lean. Just like people, lots easier on their joints if they aren't carrying extra weight.
Soo handsome!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

He is gorgeous! XD I think he'll be a big boy, personally, if he's already 24 inches at the shoulder. I mean, when my dogs were six months old, they were still about three or four inches from their adult height, and they only get to be 21-23 inches tall. XP But yeah, as Khan said, keep him lean. ​


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

thank you all for the nice comments! The father is 26 inches in height and the mother is 24 inches. i have to get more pics up for him, he is a handsome boy and very affectionate, he always stays by my side


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

i also forgot to ask, does keeping him lean make sure his joints and bones stay healthy or giving him the highest potential to grow taller, or both?


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

It's more of a health issue. Size is mostly genetic but a good healthy, balanced diet does help some.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

sal101011 said:


> i also forgot to ask, does keeping him lean make sure his joints and bones stay healthy or giving him the highest potential to grow taller, or both?


Keeping large breed puppies lean doesn't mean they will grow taller, but will grow nice healthy and normal joints with the decreased risk of early onset arthritis.

The only thing that determines how tall your puppy will get is genetics and there is nothing you can do to change those!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> The only thing that determines how tall your puppy will get is genetics and there is nothing you can do to change those!


Really? That's funny, because my breeder recommended me giving Amaya several things like chicken, yogurt, raw eggs, etc. to help her grow. Then again, that was because she was the runt of the litter. Not only that, but I dunno if my breeder knew what she was talking about anymore. haha.​


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Help her grow...ie helping her grow into a healthy adult dog. Helping a dog grow is different than getting them to grow taller.

Unless you give a dog steroids or something of that nature, genetics decides the body shape, color and conformation of your dog.

I'm not so sure your breeder knew what she was talking about either LOL


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

i agree with the gene factor, above is another pics i took today  i am actually feeding him Orijen Large Breed Puppy. i bathed him the other day and his coat simply looked super shiny. i am running out of shampoo, any takes on a nice shampoo that i can try?


----------

